# 89 Haro Dart resto mod



## palepainter (Feb 10, 2022)

So I picked this oddity up from a member here.  I know it is not exactly BMX, but close as anything. I purchased the frame, fork and wheels and had it shipped to lovely Colorado.  When it arrived, I pulled it out of the box and noticed significant weight.  I took the frame back shop and did some investigating into how the triangle was filed. Turned out absolutely no welding was done.  Strictly duct tape and a couple gallons of bondo,  😀. You never know when purchasing some stuff.  A magnet test would have equckly identified the method of modification.  Nonetheless, I was pleasantly surprised and relieved by this rather robust use of bondo, and tape.  So I simply took a hammer to it and busted it out,   Sent it off to the blaster and cleaned it up.  Got it repainted, designed new, modified decals for it and am now assembling.    All campy goodies and a bunch of upgrades along the way for a bit better ergonomics.  Photos of progress to follow.


----------



## palepainter (Feb 11, 2022)

Rebuilding wheels right now.


----------



## palepainter (Feb 14, 2022)

And that’s a wrap.  Ready to rock…..


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 15, 2022)

I love it! One of the coolest looking bikes like that out there. Great job!


----------



## palepainter (Feb 15, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> I love it! One of the coolest looking bikes like that out there. Great job!



Thanks Paul.   I appreciate the opportunity to have this bike in my fleet.  Going to take it out today for break in ride.… before it snows. 😀


----------



## tacochris (Feb 15, 2022)

This is probably the most drastically awesome transformations on here!  Really killer job and I love that you did the wheel discs.


----------



## palepainter (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks fellas.  Not what normally shows up here,,.  Just a brief part of bicycle racing history.   Got a bit crazy today.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 18, 2022)

Funky looking bike. Nice job on the restore. It turned out great!


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 16, 2022)

This thing is epic!


----------

